# Whiskey Indigo Alpha



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Military Phonetics for wounded in action. More about that later.



Start of the pile. Gills were biting extremely light. But the ole snitch rod proved their undoing.Partner and I agreed to 60 limit of the two of us . Hit that in about 2 hours then just fished some more for fun.





Couple specimens of the days catch. We kept 8 inches and up.



Our limit of 60. I used a slender spoon tipped with waxie and a flo pinmin. Had to alternate back and forth as they would wise up or wary up. Almost all had to be teased into biting. When the FF went dead red and no hit a real real slow lift would convince them

Started to just for funs when IT happened. Drilled a couple hole in deeper water and was walking back for my FF and stuff. Took a step and WHAM down on the ice. It was slicker than greased owl s*** . I was wearing spikes but evidently they didn't quite grip just yet prior to fall. Hit so hard my lenses popped out of my glasses. Partner says you OK. I said yeah but I want a crack at that S.O.B that just floored me. As I stood up I could see a good amount of blood on the ice. So we packed it up and off the ER after picking up wife. As I sit here typing this there are 8 staples in my hard head.

Be CAREFUL out there guys if it can happen to a seasoned old vet like me. It can happen to anyone. If I would have did the outhouse shuffle when on slick ice I would not have fallen. But one brief moment of neglecting my status and here I sit with a head that looks like someone sewed a zipper in it. A sore shoulder and chest that felt like I just went 10 rounds with a body puncher.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, great catch and it could always be worse!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, glad your in good spirits PapaPerch. Get well. Nice job on the big gills...


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> Sorry to hear that, great catch and it could always be worse!


Hey Bill,glad your ok after that fall.Did that quite few years ago playing "Kick the Carp" coming off of Berlin Res.I basically said the same things you did.It happened so fast I didn't realize what happened until my buddies helped me up.I've been using my corkers since I don't wade for "Steelies"anymore.We're going to have to get together before this ice pukes out.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Ouch! Sorry to hear it. All you can do now is lick those wounds papaperch, it does happen quick. Thanks for the warning. That ice sure does look slippery from here.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Buy kahtoola spikes!!! Never happen again


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Glad your ok!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow I thought those fish are floating in open water....it really must have been like greased owl s**t! Glad your ok! Nice fish by the way!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Glad you're okay bud. Those are some nice gills. Hope your buddy cleaned your share for you.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Fish2Win said:


> Buy kahtoola spikes!!! Never happen again


How do the sizes of these spikes run. I have pac boots that are size 12 do you think I should get large or extra large. Just wondering my cheap cleats broke Sunday and I need a set thanks in advance


----------



## ntoiceman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

laynhardwood said:


> How do the sizes of these spikes run. I have pac boots that are size 12 do you think I should get large or extra large. Just wondering my cheap cleats broke Sunday and I need a set thanks in advance


Glad your ok, I can honestly say that I've been there to.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

laynhardwood said:


> How do the sizes of these spikes run. I have pac boots that are size 12 do you think I should get large or extra large. Just wondering my cheap cleats broke Sunday and I need a set thanks in advance


Xtra large on Mickey boots size 11


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks I was thinking extra large for the trans Alaskan but just wanted a first hand recommendation. 

Thanks F2W


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

My BOOBOO


BOOBOO w/staples and yes they make sleeping uncomfortable .

Thanks for all advice but already have Kahtoola sspikes on my white pair of Mickey Mouse boots
I was wearing my black pair which only have sheet metal screw for spikes. That's what really bothers me. All this could have been prevented if I would have taken an extra 5 minutes. My black pair were already in truck. I knew the Kahtoolas would be the best bet on that slick ice. But to save a little time I convinced myself the sheet metal studs were good enough.

I REALLY KNEW BETTER. But I just rationalized to save a few minutes. Hopefully some of you remember this if faced with the same situation. Take the extra time to be really safe.

Guess there is no such thing as too safe.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Ahhh man, that is really going to mess with the part in your hair.........










Seriously though...... i can gut a rabbit, skin a squirrel, check stomach contents on a fat walleye............ but rolls my stomach to look at a friends inside trying to come outside. Rest up. Cold cold February is coming and i need a guide for those Berlin walleye. Take care! -: Russ


----------

